# Spotted Guppy



## CAPSLOCK (Sep 9, 2009)

My fiancée used to have a two gallon tank with a pair of male fancy guppies and an oto. Last week there was a buildup of what looked like some sort of algae, stringy and brown, that clouded the tank water. Two days later the oto was dead. She took out the two guppies and we bought a new five gallon tank. After cycling the tank we put the guppies in as well as a pair of platies and another oto cat. Three days later (today) the water is starting to cloud up. Any ideas? She has a three stage biowheel filter. We've fed the guppies flake food and the oto an algae wafer. I think it may have come form the wafers, but I may be wrong. Any suggestions?


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Sep 9, 2009)

Another thing:

Forgot to metion one of the guppies has become very lethargic and has tiny spots on part of its skin. What is this?


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Do you have a test kit for ammonia and nitrites?
A new tank goes through a cycle, until the tank is cycled, lots of water changes are needed to keep ammonia and nitrites under .25 ppm.
Most stores will test for free, but it would be better to have an API water test kit at home.

I would go ahead and do a partial water and get the test kit as soon as possible.

The white spots, sounds like it could be ick. Google pictures of ick, to see if that looks right.
You will probably need to pick up some ick medication to treat it, but water is going to have to remain free of stressful toxins (ammonia and nitrite) to cure the ick.


----------

